

Ask HN: Do Startups Want Design Intern? - chamza

I've been a designer for many years now and have always had a deep interest in startups and the passionate teams that they tend to consist of.  This summer, I'm looking for an internship at a promising startup where I can contribute with my skills in UI/UX and just overall design sense.<p>Are there startups, preferably in the Bay Area, that are looking for anyone with this skillset?  Or is it something that is not really needed?
======
glasner
Just looked at your portfolio. You should have no problem finding an
internship.

